# word on pot holes



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have not heard anything about the pot holes this year.Did they have as good a water year as we are having ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The great salt lake has gone up 5 feet since October, I'm guessing your pot holes are ok.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Naw he's talking about the Dokatas and Canada nesting habitat for ducks. No idea


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> The great salt lake has gone up 5 feet since October, I'm guessing your pot holes are ok.


I know what are lake is doing and Yes my pot hole will be fine and I will be finding news one this year.



Mojo1 said:


> Naw he's talking about the Dokatas and Canada nesting habitat for ducks. No idea


Yes Jimmy that what Im talking about.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Dustin,

Here you go. Things are looking really good!!!

http://www.ducks.ca/resource/general/we ... bitat.html

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/media/del ... itions.php


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The pot holes around my house are terrible! I've got one in the road on my way to the store that's as big as a small car! All this water has made some real doozies! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The pot holes around my house are terrible! I've got one in the road on my way to the store that's as big as a small car! All this water has made some real doozies! :mrgreen:


Sorry to hear about that Tex.Maybe you should make some phone calls and have them fix it before you hit it. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> Dustin,
> 
> Here you go. Things are looking really good!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

As mentioned the prairie regions are doing well with moisture and the "pot holes" are, for the most part full or close to it. Hopefully this will mean good production numbers for birds and minimal predation issues.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I know what are lake is doing and Yes *my pot hole will be fine *and I will be finding news one this year.


I don't know if I wanted to hear that. However, good for you


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

captain said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I know what are lake is doing and Yes *my pot hole will be fine *and I will be finding news one this year.
> ...


Not that pot hole sick minded.lol


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

"The small wetlands will stay wet and we're going to have that sort of situation," says Delta's Science Director Frank Rohwer. "We're going to have water spilling out into agricultural land… a disaster for farmers, but it's going to great for ducks. It's exactly what we ask for when we want a fabulous duck season."


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

bad part is all the yuppie scum will take they boats where all us foot trvelers go to get away from them guys; good news is thier gonna be more coot in the wma,s this year then is at the bunny ranch if u no what i saying;


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Klark said:


> bad part is all the yuppie scum will take they boats where all us foot trvelers go to get away from them guys; good news is thier gonna be more coot in the wma,s this year then is at the bunny ranch if u no what i saying;


i dont think anyone really knows what you are trying to say... ever. :O•-: o-||


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > bad part is all the yuppie scum will take they boats where all us foot trvelers go to get away from them guys; good news is thier gonna be more coot in the wma,s this year then is at the bunny ranch if u no what i saying;
> ...


What, you don't understand "*******" C' mon guy! I understood every word he said! Now you wanna talk mystery language, get a load of Dustin some times... :O•-:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="kill_'em_all":22sh4tb5]
> 
> 
> Klark said:
> ...


What, you don't understand "*******" C' mon guy! I understood every word he said! Now you wanna talk mystery language, get a load of Dustin some times... :O•-:[/quote:22sh4tb5]
-O>>- -/O_- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been working in west-central North Dakota, Beulah, for 7 weeks. It's been a wet spring and the pot holes are full. Looks like ducks are better than last year. Pintails and Blue-wing Teal numbers are up here; the other duck species look the same or better than other years. Goose numbers appear lower.

Judging by the numbers of roadkills seen I would say racoon, fox and skunk numbers are down

The Missour River and the huge Lake Sakakawea are flooded, which could have a negative affect on waterfowl nesting. So the increased numbers of ducks on the pot holes around here could be coming off the Missouri River drainage.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="kill_'em_all":9p44nxzt]
> 
> 
> Klark said:
> ...


What, you don't understand "*******" C' mon guy! I understood every word he said! Now you wanna talk mystery language, get a load of Dustin some times... :O•-:[/quote:9p44nxzt]

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: your funny Tex


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I have been working in west-central North Dakota, Beulah, for 7 weeks. It's been a wet spring and the pot holes are full. Looks like ducks are better than last year. Pintails and Blue-wing Teal numbers are up here; the other duck species look the same or better than other years. Goose numbers appear lower.


Screw the ducks! :twisted: How are the pheasant numbers this year?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I have been working in west-central North Dakota, Beulah, for 7 weeks. It's been a wet spring and the pot holes are full. Looks like ducks are better than last year. Pintails and Blue-wing Teal numbers are up here; the other duck species look the same or better than other years. Goose numbers appear lower.
> 
> 
> Screw the ducks! :twisted: How are the pheasant numbers this year?


There couple more Roosters in Utah this year. Other state well there not as many left because you been killing them all.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I am not trying to push your buttons Dustin, I am asking in all seriousness. Do you or anyone else know, if our ducks come from the pothole region? I was under the assumption the pothole region feeds the Mississippi and Central flyways. Duck production is always a good thing, no matter where it is taking place. I just wonder if a good nesting season in the pothole region will really have an effect on our flyway?

All I know is locally it appears the ducks have done pretty well this spring, but our goose #'s are way down here in Cache Valley. I can't count the number of flooded out goose nests, full of eggs, I have seen while checking wood duck boxes.

PS congrats on the "PRO" staff position. Your in the big leagues now. :O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> I am not trying to push your buttons Dustin, I am asking in all seriousness. Do you or anyone else know, if our ducks come from the pothole region? I was under the assumption the pothole region feeds the Mississippi and Central flyways. Duck production is always a good thing, no matter where it is taking place. I just wonder if a good nesting season in the pothole region will really have an effect on our flyway?
> 
> I'm sure some of are duck do come from the potholes.I can't tell you the numbers.Most of the birds up there do go down the Mississippi and central flyways.
> 
> ...




Thanks and No im not in the big leagues.I don't think it that way any was.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not trying to be rude but, I laugh every time I read Joel's signature. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm not trying to be rude but, I laugh every time I read Joel's signature. :lol:


Fix that what he wants and you give it to him. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've always wondered, who is this unlucky woman that needed her butt kicked? She burn his supper or something???


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

This link will take you to the reports from the biologists who fly the May surveys:
http://www.flyways.us/status-of-waterfowl/pilot-reports

This link is the DU Canada report on May conditions:
http://www.ducks.ca/resource/general/we ... mayhab.pdf

The flyways website also has a searchable database on where ducks shot in Utah were banded. A lot of our ducks come from Alberta and Saskatchewan. Conditions are good in the southern half or so of both provinces.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I've always wondered, who is this unlucky woman that needed her butt kicked? She burn his supper or something???


he changed it to her butt.I did not say that.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wondered, who is this unlucky woman that needed her butt kicked? She burn his supper or something???
> ...


Wrong.

It is an exact quote of what you said, a few months ago, about the kid who was slated to possibly win a state wrestling title, in another state, but lost because he was not willing to wrestle a girl.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade":3ks4u4k4]I've always wondered, who is this unlucky woman that needed her butt kicked? She burn his supper or something???
> ...


Wrong.

It is an exact quote of what you said, a few months ago, about the kid who was slated to possibly win a state wrestling title, in another state, but lost because he was not willing to wrestle a girl.[/quote:3ks4u4k4]

Ok if that where that come from then I did write that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I have been working in west-central North Dakota, Beulah, for 7 weeks. It's been a wet spring and the pot holes are full. Looks like ducks are better than last year. Pintails and Blue-wing Teal numbers are up here; the other duck species look the same or better than other years. Goose numbers appear lower.
> 
> 
> Screw the ducks! :twisted: How are the pheasant numbers this year?


The pheasants were as good as always when I first came here 6 weeks ago. Now they are caught up in all the flooding. Many nests are flooded out. Turkeys are getting hammered too. The pheasants are mating again and hopefully some will nest again. The turkeys are SOL. Sharpies look good and are kind of a hazard on the way to work in the morning.

FYI; the pot hole ducks up here use the Central Flyway


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I remember Tom Aldrich saying that the pacific flyway birds mostly come out of Alberta. Our season length is predicated on mallard counts out of Alberta area. At least that is how I remember hearing it from Tom.


----------

